# alex lesukov



## ano1987 (Oct 17, 2008)

just wondering for those of you who have seen this lad, what do you think of his physique?

i think he's done gr8 for his age, and height, but will he make it bigger? :confused1:

here's a video for those who may not know of him

YouTube - Alex Lesukov

and some pics

first pic is alex when he was 17, second i think was 21 years


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

isnt that the russian project guy or something? havnt heard anything for a long time


----------



## ano1987 (Oct 17, 2008)

project? not read about him being a project lol, if so where do i sign up for this?


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

lol i dont know i think thats what he was called. cant remember where i read it, basically a lab experiment or something lol


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

amazing genetics he'll go far if he keeps it up and keeps his head together for sure


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

jesus, him at 17 is redddiiilllliculous for that age!!


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Reminds me of Rocky, when the Russians produced a boxer to beat good old Rocky - just hope he is not discarded and wonder what he is pumping into his body?


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

awsome! but project dont like that he may drop dead any minute, crazy russians!


----------



## ano1987 (Oct 17, 2008)

looking at some of the videos of bodybuilders on you tube and most of the coments are so negative coming from underknowleged retards, so anoying


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Wow, he looks incredible!


----------



## dave20 (Sep 21, 2005)

Wish i looked like that at 21!! Fair amount of gear usage from quite a young age though it would seem.


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Incredible physique full sto let alone at 17 and 21!


----------



## ano1987 (Oct 17, 2008)

dave20 said:


> Wish i looked like that at 21!! Fair amount of gear usage from quite a young age though it would seem.


still alot of people would never acheive this just by using the same amount of gear as him,(asuming he uses large amounts) he has good genetics and dedication to this sport, another person i find inspirational is casey vaitor when he was young,


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Another awesome pic mate, reps!


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2009)

The guy looks great but he is also very short.

I find pictures deceiving just because some one looks great in pictures does not mean he looks good stood next to normal height men with similar builds.


----------



## dbyahoo (Sep 19, 2007)

This guy has an incredible physique for his age, particularly for when he was 16-18, but he does less well against others.

2006

Eastern European Amateur Championships - IFBB, WelterWeight, 5th

2007

European Amateur Championships - IFBB, Junior, 1st

2008

World Amateur Championships - IFBB, MiddleWeight, 12th

World Amateur Championships - IFBB, Junior - HeavyWeight, 4th

http://www.musclememory.com/show.php?s=lesuk&g=M

Video at IFBB Junior Worlds:






If he is a project though, pumped full of experimental Russian steroids, if that's the result...me too, where do i sign up?


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Looks awesome! God damn genetic freaks:cursing:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

dave20 said:


> Wish i looked like that at 21!! Fair amount of gear usage from quite a young age though it would seem.


why do people have to always automatically jump to that conclusion,again being on a bodybuilding forum i would expect more intelligent comments than that........


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

weeman said:


> why do people have to always automatically jump to that conclusion,again being on a bodybuilding forum i would expect more intelligent comments than that........


 Good shout, a bet he's as clean as a whistle :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2009)

big silver back said:


> Good shout, a bet he's as clean as a whistle :whistling: :lol:


Deffo mate all the big guys are clean and follow a great diet thats the key.

Drugs are for l o s e r s ! :thumbup1:


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Con said:


> Deffo mate all the big guys are clean and follow a great diet thats the key.
> 
> Drugs are for l o s e r s ! :thumbup1:


 Ha ha exactly what i thought!!!! :thumb:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

big silver back said:


> Good shout, a bet he's as clean as a whistle :whistling: :lol:


lmao no i didnt mean no gear etc,i mean that everyone automatically thinks he must have shares in schering instead of seeing amazing genetics and prob no more gear than the rest of us abuse


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

weeman said:


> lmao no i didnt mean no gear etc,i mean that everyone automatically thinks he must have shares in schering instead of seeing amazing genetics and prob no more gear than the rest of us abuse


I don't know much about gear but you're probably right, I saw Stuart Core when he was 19/20 and probably dwarfed 99.9% of people on this board and was only taking orals:lol: Yet you have guys like GHS on 1g test and a sh*t load of tren every week and look like sh*t.


----------



## matt p (May 11, 2006)

Genetics play a massive part in this game, even without the juice the lad would have a far better physique than the average 17yr old.

I liken it to my younger days as a footballer, i played at a school of excellence and have numerous representative honours, i bet that even if Mr Average played football day in day out for a year he would not have been able to play at the level i played at.

This is because we are programmed to excel at deifferent things (genetically) Alex Lesukov it obviously destined to do very well in his chosen sport regardless or not if he takes a load of juice!!!!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Aren't the World Amateur Championships drug tested?


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

weeman said:


> lmao no i didnt mean no gear etc,i mean that everyone automatically thinks he must have shares in schering instead of seeing amazing genetics and prob no more gear than the rest of us abuse


 I know what you ment mate, i was joking :thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

dbyahoo said:


> but he does less well against others.
> 
> 2006
> 
> ...


that record is pretty respectable... every year he has either improved on his previous position or gone up a level in terms of competition and beat it the next year.

:beer:


----------



## dave20 (Sep 21, 2005)

weeman said:


> why do people have to always automatically jump to that conclusion,again being on a bodybuilding forum i would expect more intelligent comments than that........


Sorry weeman, what i meant by this was 17 is quite young and it does look as though he has used gear.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm surprised nobody has yet mentioned myostatin deficiency....  :whistling:


----------



## LATS1968 (Feb 17, 2009)

YES.. THE WORLDS ARE DRUG TESTED.. BUT, THAT DOES NOT MEAN THE GUYS ARE NATURAL.. IT MEANS THEY PASSED THE TEST.. wolf won quite afew years back.. and you have many compete in that show with freaky size and weight.. so yes, they are tested.. but, so are the olympics.. :whistling:


----------



## ash10 (Jun 27, 2009)

This is the guy they called the experiment, 6foot 6, near 300lbs and he can still do the splits and backflips and ****e.

Hes the greatest greco wrestler of all time and only gave away 1 point in his whole career, for breaking his hold or grip or something.

He`s a hero in Russia, presidentual candidate now I believe.

****in animal!


----------

